# Ardent Reel Butter Reel Grease



## ldock (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried this Ardent Reel Butter Reel Grease? It's supposed to work well to extend the life of your reel. Does this work well? 
Does anyone use something different or better? Worth the buy?
Here it is: 
http://fishingtackletips.net/fishing-gear/102-ardent-reel-butter-reel-grease-

Thanks for the responses! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bearing Grease*

I ascribe to the theory of 'Grease is for gears; oil is for bearings'. C2


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty confusing write-up, poorly written. It switches back and forth from talking about grease to talking about oil, as if there are both in the package. Looks like the package just contains one tube, though. I would avoid this stuff unless you get a good recommendation from someone - there are too many tried and true options out there.

At any rate, I certainly wouldn't put grease on bearings. Need light oil for that or you'll gum up the works and slow down your reel big time. I like RP-10, but you'll get a dozen other recommendations as this thread goes on. For grease on the gears, I use white lithium, only because that's what was out in the garage. Now that I'm working on my Curado's more, I'm going to see what recommendations you get on this thread and get something more specific to reel maintenance.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Penn Blue grease is the best I have use for the last 7 years. Having said that, Ardent is making a grease that has a corrosion preventative in it. I have not personally used that Ardent yet, but I am having a friend test it at his lab. Will post the results.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

The most important to remember is not to over oil them.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Pretty confusing write-up, poorly written. It switches back and forth from talking about grease to talking about oil, as if there are both in the package. Looks like the package just contains one tube, though. I would avoid this stuff unless you get a good recommendation from someone - there are too many tried and true options out there.
> 
> At any rate, I certainly wouldn't put grease on bearings. Need light oil for that or you'll gum up the works and slow down your reel big time. I like RP-10, but you'll get a dozen other recommendations as this thread goes on. For grease on the gears, I use white lithium, only because that's what was out in the garage. Now that I'm working on my Curado's more, I'm going to see what recommendations you get on this thread and get something more specific to reel maintenance.


 I agree, pretty confusing article. But I have used their lube and grease in the past. It's ok. I like the grease for the worm gear and main gear. The Lube is Nice and lite for the bearings, just use one drop and let it bleed through...Dip


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Been using the Ardent grease and oil for years and can recommend it highly. The oil is of a middle of the road viscosity but lasts a loooong time. For faster bearings, go with a lighter viscosity oil but be prepared to relube often.


----------

